# Choice of reel for muskie



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

i have been looking at reels for muskie fishing and was wondering how a 
Abu7000 would work or a 6600 also what kind of range for #line i was thinking maybe 65# powerpro???


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

All good reels. Here are the differences in the Abu "Musky Size" line-up:

Abu 6500 C3 - Good all around reel. 
5.3:1 retrieve 
Bearings: 3 + 1
Line Cap: 14/245
$79.95

Abu 6600 C4 - Faster line retrieve
6.3:1 retrieve
Bearing 4 + 1 
Line Cap: 14/245
$89.95

Abu 7000(i) Red - Boss Reel, comes with power handle
4.1:1 retrieve
1 Bearing
Line Cap: 17/325
$159.99

Abu Record RCN60HC - The "Players Editon", comes with power handle
5.3:1 retrieve
Bearing 5 + 1
Line Cap: 14/245
$159.99

There are a lot of really nice reels out there, but most of them are going to be $250 + for Calcuttas, Curados, Lunas, Trinidads, etc. Abu offers a solid product and I've had no complaints with my C4. I love it for ripping Suicks, bucktails, etc. I would recommend any of the above reels. If you have the opportunity, just go to Bass Pro and handle them all. You'll leave with the exact one you want.


Also, a lot of people really like Power-Pro, but to be honest, I'm not a huge fan. The line has a sharper texture and can dig into itself on the reel very easily. Also, 80# is a good all around line weight. The diameter of the 80# makes casting, reeling, and all around fishing, easier. Some of my favorite lines are Cortland Spectron, Offshore Angler Magi-Braid, or Tuf-Line XP. 

Again, musky fisherman are very opinionated, so this is all open for criticism!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yes, the Abu's are good reels. Pick your fav and have at it. I like the C4's. As for line, I throw 65lb Spiderwire Ultracast and LOVE it. A lot of musky guys are not to into the PP stuff. It is ok, but it's just that the other superlines out there are really quite a bit better than it. Cortland Spectron is another popular one to in 65 or 80lb test.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

MuskieJim,Thanks for all the info i priced a Abu7000 for 154.00 yesterday and thought i might get a second oppinion on it more than likely ill go with it ,,line wise have you ever had any problems with spider braid? i use it on my spinning reels for big cats but have never tried on a caster?


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Spiderwire Stealth and Ultracast are both better than PowerPro IMO. They have a softer, less abrasive feel to them. 

Another really great thing about all of the Abu's that I listed is that they can be fixed. There's virtually nothing you could do to the reel that cannot be repaired.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

hmm. then ill go with the stealth thats what i use in 35lb for cats it handles great on spinning reels i know the one time i did try braid on a caster it dug down into itself on the reel is there a way maybe to prevent this from happening??


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Offshore Angler Magi-Braid is the best casting line made, BAR NONE!!!! I have been using their 80 lb test for about 13 years now and its always been flawless. I have hauled in logs and towed my boat to snags with this stuff. 

*I HAVE had many problems with Power Pro in the last couple years. I had to buy some in a time pinch and it sucks! I have snapped lures off several times mid cast with brand new 80 lb PP! Maybe its better for trolling but I'll never buy it again!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I use an Abu Garcia 5600 CL Rocket and love it. I also use Spiderwire Stealth in 50 lb range. Great all around line.

I have had a lot of break offs with power pro, not sure why, but I don't want to risk loosing fish or lures with that stuff. I thought maybe just the higher pound line was bad so I tried using smaller stuff for bass fishing and saugeyes, same thing. I won't use power pro either anymore.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's an online site for the best price I could find for 7000's. I have three of them and have had no problems.

http://www.jamesriveroutdoors.com/m...gory_Code=R1&gclid=CPa52JqYuI0CFRYHFQodbk_qLg

Best 120 bucks I've spent.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

striperswiper said:


> hmm. then ill go with the stealth thats what i use in 35lb for cats it handles great on spinning reels i know the one time i did try braid on a caster it dug down into itself on the reel is there a way maybe to prevent this from happening??


It is going to happen on occasion. It is certainly easier to deel with if you have bigger diameter line such as 80lb. A reasonable drag setting also helps to alleviate the problem. The superlines offer no stretch, so less drag resistance is necessary to get a solid hookset. I think a full spool helps a little bit to. I line mine for the first 100 yards or more with cheap old 20 lb mono just to fill the space and then tie on the superline that I plan to fish with and fill the spool. This also helps to maximize the reel's gear ratio and get the most out of it.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I saw a Lindner show where they were Musky fishing, one guy was using a saltwater reel, think it was a Shimano Trinidad, great action on a big bucktail said it was like 26" of retrieve each reel. I was thinking of trying to pick a used one up, there are plenty on ebay, they look like tanks. Is this a good way to go, I live near Clear Fork and want to focus more on Musky this year.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Tommy-Lund,
I saw the show you referred to. Keep in mind the Trinidad is a great reel, but it is a NON levelwind reel, may take some getting used to. Seemed like a very cumbersome outfit the guy was using. In my experience , I would find some Ambassadeur 6000 or 6500 series reels from the 1970s or 1980s for casting and I would buy the older Daiwas SG27LC reels for trolling. They have served me well for MANY hours on the water.
John


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks, I'm not sure what levelwind/non-levelwind difference, can you splain?


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

The Trinidad is the top of the line reel for big bucktails (The double #10's, Musky Mayhem's Cowgirls, Llungen's DC-10). There are actually two models (TN-16, TN-20) that both have 46" of line pick-up. Yes, that's correct, no typo. haha. 46" per crank. The have no levelwind, which means they do not mechanically spool the line evenly. Look at the pics, the line just goes directly onto the reel, no guide. 

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_22328_151001003_151000000_151001000_151-1-3


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi,

I prefer Penn reels. I have two 310-GTI's and couldn't be happier with a trolling reel. They are very, very durable and cheap (<$100). I understand that Penn just came out with a new line of trolling reels-the 310-GT2. I'm not sure about prices, but it's a great American made reel that's very reliable.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

thanx for all the info im pretty sure what im gonna get I was wondering if anyone had fished West Branch lately??


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Ah, gotcha, thanks much Jim. 46" that's huge.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

TL-
I've also been kickin' around the Trinidad idea. Everything I read leads me to believe that this is the BEST reel for big blades! Super tough, extreme casting distance, smoothest drag available, etc. The reason for no line guide stems from the need for long casting. These reels have been used extensively for surf-casting huge weight/bait long distances(100+yards). Then they haul in monster salt-water fish effortlessly! They are definately tough enough for the job and I think I may jump on board too! -Gabe


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

i agree with 1roof it seems that they are one of the best available but i prefer a smaller lightwind caster so you have to actually put some effort into fighting your fish thats what makes fishing fun for me anyway you know fishing wouldnt be fishing without breakoffs and backlash and troubles period thats what makes it fishing in my mind


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Swiper-
Don't get me wrong, I have 4/ 6501's, 3/ 6601's, 2 Penn 321GTI's, and 6 Daiwa Linecounters. The TRINIDAD is ONLY a LURE SPECIFIC REEL. This is a reel I would use EXCLUSIVELY for DOUBLE 10'S and 13'S. This is NOT the reel for your everyday lures! You need this kind of power, speed and durability for burning huge bladed spinners. Huge blades retrieved at a burning speed WILL eat up most other reels in no time!!

****ALSO- No matter what anyone tells you.......Its never fun or "sporting" to lose a musky especially a big one !!!!!!!!!!! With all the time, effort, and money involved in getting a hook-up, you DON'T want to leave anything to chance! Equipment failure is NEVER a factor I want coming into play on my boat! There are too many things that CAN/WILL go wrong when musky fishing to gamble with potential tackle issues! 
Good luck, and always put as many factors in your favor as you can because you don't want to miss your chance at that fish of a lifetime!!! 
-Gabe:B


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

1roof,

Yea i suppose you are right i would be a lil mad over losing say a 50+cat or a 30+muskie or so but eventually i would get over it thats just part of fishing in my mind if you didnt have bad days the good ones wouldnt be so fun im the kind of fisherman who fishes for fun but i do tend to get a little serious here and there To me i'm greatful to even hook up with a 50+cat or a 30+muskie i enjoy the thrill of the fight mainly its just a bonus to get them in i dont fish for titles 1 because u have to baisically hand your fish over to be gutted all for your name on a peice of paper to me its enough that these fish are nice enough to let me catch them but i do agree those types of lures would do some ware and tear on a smaller reel


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Although it is the best around, period, I just can't even consider the trinidad. You can buy a small boat for the cost of a fishing reel?!? $400, ouch. And these surf guys are just as crazy as us musky guys! Look for me throwing that thing into saltwater. haha. not a chance!


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Jim-You and I both know that $400 boat won't winch in those DCG's and SM's effortlessly for a LIFETIME!!!!!!!


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

FYI-

*You'll have enough "bad" days of musky that you really need to take full advantage of the good ones!

*I haven't kept a musky yet(it will have to be a real brute), or hold any titles. Nor do I care about either of the above mentioned.

*I'm a CPR musky fisherman until my day comes for that elusive 60x38 incher. 

*Any fish that doesn't make it into the camera lense(that I would actually want a pic of) is JUST a SIGHTING!!! 

***I'm only mad about losing fish due to the FEW factors that I DO control!

*I don't drink much, or do any drugs, I'm already a homeowner - so I like to have NICE musky equipment. -and lots of it !!!!


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

yea lol sameway with cats alot of time you will sit there 5 or 6 hours watching your rods not a hit and other days you can pull 5+lb ones in left and right i guess it all depends on your style of fishing lol


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

The thing that got me about that reel was the huge amount of line retrieved per crank, here on Clear Fork Res. there was so much vegetation last year I want to try crankin some top water or big bucktails, the lure action he was getting on that show was great, and I would just love to experience hooking up while doing a figure 8. I've seen some used Trinidads under $200 on ebay, or I might go the next step down, maybe the silver color is cheaper.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

the silver one is either the Tyrnos(mid level), Torium(lower end) or the higher end Trinidad DC($800). If you do decide to pick one up, make sure you get a NARROW spool model.


----------

